# Alcobaca



## jellybean (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi. Are there any ex pats living in Alcobaca? I'm in the process of buying a house there with the hope of moving from dreary Ireland very soon! I'd love to hear from anyone who is already there and to hear how things are working out for you  Of course, new friends are always welcome


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

jellybean said:


> Hi. Are there any ex pats living in Alcobaca? I'm in the process of buying a house there with the hope of moving from dreary Ireland very soon! I'd love to hear from anyone who is already there and to hear how things are working out for you  Of course, new friends are always welcome


Hi jellybean, welcome to the forum, I live a bit further inland from you at Tomar, but iam sure there will be some people closer to Alcobaca that will say hello too.


----------



## jellybean (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Omostra06 and thanks for your reply! I'm really looking forward to moving to Portugal and have been trying to learn the language for several months now (yikes!). Now that I'm in my 40s my brain doesn't seem to want to retain things like verb conjugations anymore!! ) Your site, GekkoPortugal, has been a virtual bible for me during the past few months so thanks for that! It's a wealth of very useful information clearly laid out. Keeping my fingers crossed for a hassle free move ;o)


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi jellybean,
There are lots of us expats in and around Alcobaca. Send me a message next time you are here and we can arrange to go for a coffee.
James


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

jellybean said:


> Hi Omostra06 and thanks for your reply! I'm really looking forward to moving to Portugal and have been trying to learn the language for several months now (yikes!). Now that I'm in my 40s my brain doesn't seem to want to retain things like verb conjugations anymore!! ) Your site, GekkoPortugal, has been a virtual bible for me during the past few months so thanks for that! It's a wealth of very useful information clearly laid out. Keeping my fingers crossed for a hassle free move ;o)



the language is a bit difficult to learn, there may be free lessons available where you are moving to, most towns do put lessons on.

Iam happy that our info site has been of some use to you. good luck with your plans.


----------



## jellybean (Nov 28, 2008)

silvers said:


> Hi jellybean,
> There are lots of us expats in and around Alcobaca. Send me a message next time you are here and we can arrange to go for a coffee.
> James


Or maybe even a little Ginja?  Thanks James! I'll definitely take you up on that. I'm so looking forward to a better climate (even though I know PT gets it's fair share of rain at least the summers are guaranteed!) ....BUT, I have no contacts in Portugal and loneliness is my greatest fear. Especially as I'm very aware that it is harder to make friends when your command of the local lingo is pitiful at best! 

How long have you been in Portugal and how is it going for you?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Life here could not be better. We have been here for nearly 3 years in total. When you come here and I introduce you to our select band of villains, you will never be lonely.
Keep in touch.
James


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

silvers said:


> We have been here for nearly 3 years in total.
> James


Hi Jellybean,
We've nearly been here for 3 years too, come July. Never been a dull moment.
It's nice around these parts and the locals are good and friendly.
Hope all goes well for you with the purchase and the move.
Maybe we'll bump into each other one day.
Até logo.


----------



## jellybean (Nov 28, 2008)

Omostra06, Silvers and Mitz, thank you all for your messages. It's freezing cold here in the North West of Ireland but all of a sudden I feel much warmer ;o)

Boa Noite e Durmam bem!


----------



## bart n caz (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi,

Bit late in reading your post, have been enjoying the sunshine 
Not long now and you will be doing the same, quite a few expats in your area.
James's band of villans sounds like good company!
A big hello from a tad further south/west in Peniche.
May the luck of the Irish be with you in your relocation, Enjoy


----------



## jellybean (Nov 28, 2008)

bart n caz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Bit late in reading your post, have been enjoying the sunshine
> Not long now and you will be doing the same, quite a few expats in your area.
> ...


Thank you, thank you, thank you! Our Promessa was signed last week!! Booked our one way ticket to the sunshine for 3rd May so not long before our new lives in Portugal begin! Still, I CAN'T WAIT!!

Até logo!!!!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Well done. When you have settled in send us a message and we will come and drink you dry.


----------



## jellybean (Nov 28, 2008)

silvers said:


> Well done. When you have settled in send us a message and we will come and drink you dry.


LOUCO!!!!

You and the other 'villains' can help us unpack! 2 boxes = 1 drink


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

No problemo.


----------



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

jellybean said:


> Hi. Are there any ex pats living in Alcobaca? I'm in the process of buying a house there with the hope of moving from dreary Ireland very soon! I'd love to hear from anyone who is already there and to hear how things are working out for you  Of course, new friends are always welcome


Hi. I live near by , things here are like any where else at the moment , tough to make a living


----------

